# AVI ZL-300 rare Neo magnet SQ sub



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Avi ZL 300 Very RARE Neo Magnet Sq Subwoofer | eBay

Very low reserve. A few comments on this sub from around the web:

"My favorite sq sub of all time has to be the AVI ZL 300, most musical driver I have heard IMO." - Kris Dancey *Canadiancaraudio forum*

"I am fortunate enough to own a zl300, it will find its way into my home stereo someday. as a true subwoofer, very few would compare to the zl300 but its limited bandwidth and because its no longer available I didn't think of it, an amazing subwoofer that deserves notice" - defro 13 *Canadiancaraudio forum*

"I saw and heard the ZL 300 (neo magnet) at Illusions Audio in Surrey. A guy had one in a black Prelude and man was it sweet! It was the fastest, most articulate driver I have heard to date. That thing didn't miss anything...and boy did it go low. The guy who had it traded it in for a JL 18W6 for some reason, and said the AVI was far louder too... I dont think power handling would be a concearn with this driver. I would kill to find one now..." 
- Kilowatt from sounddomain.com


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

cajunner said:


> is this yours?
> 
> cone looks to be warped, if you could assure that it isn't you'd probably do better on a sale.


It is mine. I just had a look at the cone/surround. It all appears to be fine, I think what you can see in the photo is a little bit of unevenness where the surround mates up with the cone. The glue that holds the surround to the cone has dried up also, I might take it to a local shop to get that sorted out. The sub has good free play when you push down on the cone and meters out fine. Working on getting the T/S parameters for this also.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks. Got a hold of AVI, they produced 300 of these, original MSRP was $600. Trying to get a hold of T/S specs also.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt....... took it in to a local repair shop today, going to get it all set up again properly. Updated my auction description.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Relisted as the local auction winner has fallen off the face of the earth..... FML.

Avi ZL 300 Very RARE Neo Magnet Sq Subwoofer | eBay


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Ended the auction, buyer got in touch with me.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Wish I hadn't missed this one....

Don't suppose you have another, or know someone with one?


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

SQram said:


> Wish I hadn't missed this one....
> 
> Don't suppose you have another, or know someone with one?


Afraid not. Are you in the Lower Mainland? The guy that won the auction is local to the Vancouver area, but I am having a hard time getting a hold of him to pick it up. PM me if you want. Thanks!


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd love to get this sub......


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

splaudiohz said:


> I'd love to get this sub......


It is still available if you want to PM me. The Ebay buyer has been very patchy on communication. Thanks.


----------

